# Homemade electric forklift



## mizlplix (May 1, 2011)

Cool! Do an electric drive for the boat next...

Miz


----------



## Joey (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice. I like your lift. Something like that would be very useful around the house. Can the mowing deck be put back in and be used under electric power?


----------



## otp57 (Feb 7, 2012)

Joey said:


> Nice. I like your lift. Something like that would be very useful around the house. Can the mowing deck be put back in and be used under electric power?


*Yes the mowing deck can be use with its own motor.*
*I also can put a small crain on it and other attachments as needed.*


----------



## otp57 (Feb 7, 2012)

mizlplix said:


> Cool! Do an electric drive for the boat next...
> 
> Miz


 The boat have a MINN KOTA electric motor.


----------

